# Molasses?



## Saundu (Dec 11, 2016)

What exactly is this? is this something you buy over the counter at a grocery store or is a type of fertilizer you could purchase in a grow store? Thanks in advance


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 11, 2016)

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Black-St...0323&wl11=online&wl12=161240012&wl13=&veh=sem

Uses
https://www.zamnesia.com/blog-molasses-and-cannabis-taking-your-soil-to-the-next-level-n352


----------



## pcduck (Dec 11, 2016)

I use it to feed my microbes when brewing tea.
I also use it in my AEM brew.

Most grocery stores carry it.


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 11, 2016)

blackstrap molasses feeds the mycos in the soil promoting healthy roots---available at any health food store


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 11, 2016)

Just make sure you get the Unsulphered.
Home Depot carries it in Gallon containers.


----------



## Saundu (Dec 11, 2016)

Thanks for the responses gentlemen.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 12, 2016)

The important thing to know here is that there are 2 specific ways to "feed/grow" you plants. Some people prefer to grow everything "*organically*", meaning that everything about feeding the plants is done the same way as nature would. You get naturally derived nutrients from organic materials like worm, chicken, bat, bird, and cow **** and mix with natural soil that has no "synthetically derived nutrients". Then the part that makes this soil truly organic is that there is either beneficial microbes present in the soil, or you add these beneficial microbes to the soil (or a little of both). The microbes are essential here because *THEY *do all the work of taking the "raw" materials in the organic soil and breaking them down so that the plants can absorb them. This process that we refer to here is called *chelation*. A fancy term for making the nutrients available to the plants.

The other type of growing/feeding is "*synthetic*" feeding/growing. In this case, you can use a variety of "growing mediums" to hold the plants so that the synthetically derived nutrients can be pushed around the roots during watering. Synthetically derived nutrients are still derived often from organic or natural elements on the planet but they are extracted through chemical processes in "factory" settings. There's nothing wrong with either method, just different ways of doing things.

With the synthetic nutrients, *YOU *do all the work of making sure the plants are able to get the nutrients that they need by controlling the *pH *in the medium.
With organic nutrients, the *microbes *do all that work, but it is then up to you to give the microbes what they need to survive and do what they need to do.

This is where the *molasses *comes in. It is used to directly feed the microbes to get them going. Once they get established in the growing medium, they will break down the raw materials and give them to the plants. The plants will pay the microbes with natural sugars that the microbes need. Most organic growers will periodically use molasses to make sure the *microbe **herd *stays fed and healthy as they are the life and death of the plants in organics.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 12, 2016)

Awesome post my friend.


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 12, 2016)

yea i agree WH---that HP surely has a knack for telling it like it is---nice job HP---and thanx:48:


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 12, 2016)

Yes i have always noticed that about Hush,,,he is very good at explaining things to ppl and right on the money every time. Should be a writer.


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 12, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> Yes i have always noticed that about Hush,,,he is very good at explaining things to ppl and right on the money every time. Should be a writer.




you too bro---maybe as a political analyst :rofl::rofl:


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 12, 2016)

Now thats funny Orange,,,you trouble maker you. lol


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 12, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> Now thats funny Orange,,,you trouble maker you. lol




seriously now---ya know you make me laugh daily and i thoroughly enjoy jousting with you---locker room banter is good even if it has political or sports under tones  :hitchair:


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 12, 2016)

I agree my friend, ,it surly can be fun. Mostly i like messen wit Keef,,,lol,,,i make him do to many caps. :rofl:


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 12, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> I agree my friend, ,it surly can be fun. Mostly i like messen wit Keef,,,lol,,,i make him do to many caps. :rofl:




haha---ol keef, g13, and hammy certainly are ones to have a bit of fun with---they ain't afraid to take positions and stick with them at all costs---dudes you definitely want on your team when the sheit hits the fan  :joint4:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 13, 2016)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the compliments  I actually went to college to be a science teacher in grade school but my back/health issues kept me from being able to go into the classroom. The truth is probably more that I tend to be long winded


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 13, 2016)

Nothing wrong with long winded facts my friend.


----------

